# rebobinar motor paso a paso



## gonzalocg (Dic 13, 2011)

Hola, aunque no sabía exactamente donde colocar este tema, pues lo coloque aquí.
Pues les cuento, yo tengo motores paso a paso EM-462 y EM-463, y son bipolares, sin embargo, el control de estos motores implica la utilización de puentes H, pero con motores unipolares, solo se necesitaría un transistor para cada bobina...

Lo que es en resumen esta idea, es acaso si se puede convertir un motor bipolar en unipolar, desenrollando las bobinas, contando las vueltas (que deben ser bastantes), y después rebobinarlo, pero al llegar a la mitad, tomar la conexión y sacarla con un cable, así se podría lograr convertir el motor de bipolar a unipolar, haciendo esto en las 2 bobina claro esta...

Si no existen inconvenientes en aplicar esta teoría, serviría como un método para deshacernos del inconveniente de tener que buscar un motor de un tipo, teniendo el otro...

Si esto es posible, díganmelo, si no lo es, díganme porque.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2011)

Lo que te aviso es que al desarmar un motor de esos se desmagnetizan y ya después no tienen fuerza . . .  no sirven más . Les ponen dentro un buje de chapa de hierro para evitar el daño , o sea que lo desarmás e inmediatamente le colocas el buje.

En cuanto al rebobinado , todo es posible !

Saludos !


----------



## gonzalocg (Dic 13, 2011)

yo creia que usaban imanes permanentes, y esos solo se desmagnetizan permanentemesnte por calor, o momentaneamente por un golpe...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 13, 2011)

gonzalocg dijo:


> Hola, aunque no sabía exactamente donde colocar este tema, pues lo coloque aquí.
> Pues les cuento, yo tengo motores paso a paso EM-462 y EM-463, y son bipolares, sin embargo, el control de estos motores implica la utilización de puentes H, pero con motores unipolares, solo se necesitaría un transistor para cada bobina...
> 
> Lo que es en resumen esta idea, es acaso si se puede convertir un motor bipolar en unipolar, desenrollando las bobinas, contando las vueltas (que deben ser bastantes), y después rebobinarlo, pero al llegar a la mitad, tomar la conexión y sacarla con un cable, así se podría lograr convertir el motor de bipolar a unipolar, haciendo esto en las 2 bobina claro esta...
> ...



si lo desarmas es un logro y si lo logras bobinar es otro logro y la tercera y ultima si lo cierras y funciona te ganas el titulo de genio...

en otras palabras estos motores son muy complicados a la hora de desarmarlos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2011)

No has entendido, porqueq no lees como estan construido, no hay que creer hay que saber como funcionan las cosas, y tu razonamiento es pobre, porque si fuera como vos decis no durarian en el tiempo lo cual no es asi, si no tenes ni idea como funciona, es imposible que logres nada.

Por otro lado lo mismo necesitas 4 transistores para su manejo asi que no le veo gran diferencia


----------



## gonzalocg (Dic 13, 2011)

lo siento si peque de ignorante al respecto de como se construyen inumerables tipos diferentes de motores...
pero respecto de porque es mas conveniente un unipolar a uno bipolar:
1)el bipolar necesita un puente h para cada bobina, lo que da un total de 8 transistores a utilizar, en cambio el unipolar solo utiliza 4
2) los motores unipolares tienen la posibilidad de utilizzar medios pasos, con lo que aumentamos el numero de pasos que necesita dar el motor para dar una buelta, lo que en algunos casos es muy conveniente

se que por la conversion se disminuira el torque y ademas, solo se le podra aplicar la mitad del voltaje a cada bobina, sin embargo, la corriente se mantiene...

y ademas, si no tienes nada que aportar a un tema, mejor no contestes, yo sigo esa filosofia cuando contesto a un post, si no apollo al tema, prefiero mantener mi teclado tranquilo...

y @sstc, es posibl que rearmar el motor sea todo un reto, en eso tienes razon.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 13, 2011)

por eso no dije que no solo digo los logros que ganarias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2011)

al desarmarlos algo le pasa al campo magnético,que después no tienen el mismo rendimiento 
'' es más difícil que envolver una jirafa..''
frace robada a 


caballerorojo dijo:


> . Pasa que encontrar dos darlington apareados es más difícil que envolver una jirafa..


jajaja


----------



## gonzalocg (Dic 15, 2011)

estube leyendo otro post (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/hay-hacer-motores-pap-41387), y si eso es valido, no se deven desarmar los motores hibridos, pero a los de iman permanente no les pasa nada al desarmarlos...

ahora el dilema esta en distinguir un motor hibrido de uno de iman permanente....


----------



## seaarg (Dic 15, 2011)

Me llamo la atencion eso de que al desarmarlos pierdan fuerza magnetica. ¿Alguien sabe explicar el porque? No me suena coherente pero algun fundamento debe tener.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2011)

se doble el campo magnético,por la misma fuerza y cambia de polaridad  por eso luego no funciona como deberia,el misterio es como lo arman?


----------

